# JD 756 Radiator Model



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have to replace the radiator on a 756 project JD. I went to JD; they have little to NO info about this JD. When they did find something; it said "UNavailable". Also, did a thorough search & could not find one on internet. I took it to a radiator shop & he said NOT repairable; so I am turning to you all to see if you can help me with the model. He said that "acid" had eaten it up. There is NO serial or model number on the unit. If I can get the model number; I may can track one down. The JD serial number is M00756A420042. I found 1 on internet; but do not know if my unit is the same. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Radiator shop can't build you one, or are the top and bottoms shot too?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have the Yanmar diesel? I'd look for a replacement that is the same dimensions and configuration, as the one you have. Fill hole, rad hose connections etc.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does your tractor look anything like this?








If so, check out the rad, if a dealer has one, and see if it's a good match!


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Does your tractor look anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks the same; but has 756 on it. WELL GREAT NEWS!!! The radiator shop that I had used for years said radiator could not be repaired; so I decided to get a 2nd opinion. I traveled almost to Atl & that radiator shop tested it & said coil was shot & showed me the problem area!! Anyway; they ordered a coil & bingo should be ready by Tues. Hundreds below a new one & $150 lower than the only used "one" I found @ a salvage yard!!!


----------

